# Autopilot V2 Messing up. New install



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

*Autopilot V2 Questions. New install.*

It wont go to presets at all. It keeps flashing erratically and giving me comm error or failed/stop messages. I tell it to go to all zeros as preset 2 and it just lets a few small bursts of air then does nothing. 

EDIT: Jeremy is sending out a new one ASAP. Customer service? Yep, they got it. Buy American!!!!!!

EDIT 1/27/12: Found the problem. Ignition wire was also turning on the amps (remote wire) and apparently one of my amps was backfeeding some nasty current (AC?) to the air manifold. This made it freak out. Jeremy sent me a whole new system and I was only able to find the problem after hooking up a new harness straight to the battery for testing. Pretty weird stuff. My car is a TDI so the ignition wire only goes to the fuel stop solenoid and it wouldn't care about strange current transients so I never would have figured this out without Jeremy and Air Lift Co. helping me out. I tell everyone I know to get this kit now because it's quite an amazing product. Watch out for those amplifiers feeding transients!


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

it's a brand new product, best to contact airlift directly imo


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

Copy that. Done and done. 

The first pic after getting it buttoned up. Sits on rockers. It's monsooning here in Oregon so I only got to drive it a few miles. Engine is brand new with literally only 8 miles on it so I'm in the process of breaking it in. Garage got destroyed in the frenzy to get the car back on the road. 1.5 months of this torture.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Please contact customer service immediately at 800-248-0892 x 252 Jeremey is waiting for your call!


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks good. I was thinking about hooking mine up that way for an easy hookup. I was thinking the opposite that it might send weird signal to amps, so Im glad I did not end up doing that. I grabed power from the switched outlet in trunk of my CC.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Really glad we were able to help. Enjoy the V2!


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

cabrio on bag, o boy :heart:


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## vdubracer94 (Dec 16, 2006)

I just installed mine on saturday and also having an issue. I am getting a comm error code when I turn my car of. I did have the ignition wire hooke up under my dash, but I though I may have been back feeding from my amp so last night I switched it to the wiper fuse in my fuse panel away from my amp and still getting this comm error code :/


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

vdubracer94 said:


> I just installed mine on saturday and also having an issue. I am getting a comm error code when I turn my car of. I did have the ignition wire hooke up under my dash, but I though I may have been back feeding from my amp so last night I switched it to the wiper fuse in my fuse panel away from my amp and still getting this comm error code :/


Dude-

Jeff in customer service has been trying to solve your issue. What I want to tell you is the power decay of the line you are tapped into could be the issue. Comm Error shows up under low voltage conditions. As you turn key off, things are shutting down. Are you sure you are tapped into direct 12V switched by ignition relay? If you are tapped into the wiper module, this could be your problem as the module may have a soft shut down.

Try using a 12v relay, that is ignition switched on and off. This causes a direct break in voltage which should shut your V2 down quickly. Or for a test, touch pink wire to battery direct then take it off and see if you get same issue. 

PM if you have any further q's.


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

I feel the controller is very sensitive to current modifiers in the circuit such as amplifiers and motors. Instructions from Air Lift don't explicitly tell you to wire straight to the battery but that's what fixed mine. If you are at the fuse box then I recommend wiring to the rear window defroster circuit. Anything that doesn't have a motor or amplifier on it will work. Make sure your ground is adequate as well.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

kilimats said:


> cabrio on bag, o boy :heart:


:thumbup:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm having some issues myself. I have every intention of giving Airlift a call tomorrow as I know they're known for their customer service and will be able to help me figure out whats going on. I'm just confused about it and maybe someone can make recommendations of their own. 

I got everything installed today.. When I try to run the calibration it only lasts for about a minute. The compressor will bump on for a half a second (literally) and then the controller will go back to the settings menu. 

When I try to manually adjust the bags.. the "Easy tap control" doesn't work. If I try to add a few psi to a bag.. it will just keep filling. If I try to release a little pressure from a bag.. it will start dumping the bag AND it completely dumps the TANK. Then the compressors kick on and start filling.. and the bags increase in pressure along with the tank. Today I was able to drive the car and the PSI stayed at 45, 35, 35, 35. 

Also the little rubber places above each of the valve ports bubble/bulge out? One looked like it was going to blow out of the unit. 

Basically... I have no control over the system. The presets don't work because the system isn't calibrated.. the calibration doesn't work.. and the valves do crazy shiz. 

I hope to get this resolved soon as I'm very excited to play with the system and hard park while getting gas.  Maybe after I get this resolved.. it will help someone in the future in the case they have the same issues. I have no doubt this is a quality product and once I get the bugs worked out it will be a great system for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

PM sent :thumbup:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> PM sent :thumbup:


Thanks bro! Will try that and report back.


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Fixed!! The rubber plugs are supposed to have holes in them. Thanks a ton to Jeremy for the help! Great customer service to be up do early responding to forum posts from random newbs!


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

VR6VR6 said:


> Fixed!! The rubber plugs are supposed to have holes in them. Thanks a ton to Jeremy for the help! Great customer service to be up do early responding to forum posts from random newbs!


So what was the problem goin on? If you don't mind sharing...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

VR6VR6 said:


> Fixed!! The rubber plugs are supposed to have holes in them. Thanks a ton to Jeremy for the help! Great customer service to be up do early responding to forum posts from random newbs!


Not a problem bro! The holes in the rubber plugs are designed to release some of the internal manifold pressure when you hit a button. Without these small holes the air has no where to go and will cause false readings.


----------

